# Pannier rack & mudguard



## Moby Jones (6 Jan 2012)

I have just purchased a Topeak rack for my bike (Trek 6300)
http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/SuperTouristDXTubularRack_disc

My question is can and do i need to fit a mudguard to the rear wheel. I currently have a rooster type mudguard on the back of my bike. 
Will the rack keep all the crap off my back ???


----------



## upsidedown (6 Jan 2012)

I doubt very much if it will offer much protection. The closer the mudguard is to the wheel the more water it will catch, I'd get yourself a proper guard. If you don't want the full one with brackets and screws you could try Race Blades, they work great and take minutes to fit. 

Paul


----------



## MattHB (6 Jan 2012)

It won't offer any protection. A proper gaurd needs to reach down a lot further to offer any proper protection.


----------



## Piemaster (6 Jan 2012)

+1 to above posts. You need a mudguard too.
I've had to take the rear one off a bike in order to get clearance for winter tyres. Still got the rack (same as one you've linked to) and I'm now getting a dirty stripe on my lower back and backs of legs


----------



## SquareDaff (6 Jan 2012)

And another +1 - have tried just using a rack - you end up getting soaked and the bike gets covered in crud. Get a proper mudguard on and save yourself loads of time in continual cleaning.


----------



## Moby Jones (6 Jan 2012)

What do you think of these, seem to get good reviews

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-commuter-mtb-mudguard/


----------



## evank23 (4 Sep 2014)

Have the same problem and my bike is a (large) hybrid so the mudguard can only sit over the rack... or so it seems... So I'm going for something like this which should work ok http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p54676/Axiom-Rackrunner-Pannier-Rack-Rear-Mudguard.aspx
hope this helps


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Sep 2014)

Might be worth a try

http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/MTXDeFender


----------



## Gez73 (4 Sep 2014)

I have the Topeak Super Tourist Rack and MTX Trunk bag, along with SKS Longboards. Well worth putting decent guards on. You'll only need to do it once when done right. I highly recommend the guards and they stay so close to the wheel that toe overlap will be no worse than without. Gez


----------

